# Elm worth harvesting?



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

This tree is in a freinds back yard. He had the top taken down 3-4 years ago. He said it had a disease so they had it topped but the toppers didn't have a big enough chain saw to cut down the buck log. I've inspected the sections of the top and there are boring holes in some of the fire wood, but only two to three holes max and some doesn't have any holes. The tree looks gnarly and I was wondering if the tree is worth harvesting. I know the outer two inches will be mush. If harvested I would quartersaw the elm for stability knowing how much the wood moves during drying. Thanks


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

wow that tree looks interesting!! i am new to milling my own lumber so i would mill almost anything to see whats inside. i picked an elm stump from a pile of crud at my parents house that was dug up several years ago and it is still solid. i did notice more than usual checking in the stump i don't know how much that will effect the boards once it is milled. (gotta clean off the rest of the mud in spring before milling) I'm sure that one of the more experience guys will have more input on the subject. good luck!!!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It's worth a shot anyway. Too bad you didn't get it fresh. I have milled elm that all the bark was gone after laying a couple years and it still made sound lumber though. It looks like that one may be pretty rotten, the ones I have milled were not disease killed. Those burls are fairly common (around here anyway) on elm I have 3-4 similar in the pile right now. You are going to have the yard tree metal to worry about too.

I say go for it...I most often say go for it, if nothing else to satisfy curiosity.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

greg4269ub said:


> i am new to milling my own lumber so i would mill almost anything to see whats inside.


Being "new" is no excuse...I still do it too.


----------

